# New to forum



## Buttons1 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi. My Kitty is Miss Kitty and she is a former barn cat who came to live with me when her previous owner could no longer care for her. I’ve had here for 5 years and she is a senior citizen! 
can I post a picture of her?


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

Absolutely! Would love to see a picture. How old is she?


----------

